# Onesongchai Rajadamnern 16.12.2010 Highlight



## EliteBoxing (Jan 21, 2011)

*This is highlight from Onesongchai Event on 16.12.2010*
[yt]CpZ4CsgnHME[/yt]
http://www.youtube.com/user/EliteBoxingTV?feature=mhum#p/c/5E78E7811A06EC0C/0/CpZ4CsgnHME

*Result from Rajadamnern Website 16.12.2010*

1 THANONCHAI THOR.SENGTIANNOI 115 Win
YODMONGKHON MUANGSIMA 115

2 PHONKID NAMPATAHOIMUK 113 Win
FASAWANG THOR.SENGTIANNOI 113

3 PHUDPHADNOI MUANGSIMA 115 Win
YODTHONGTHAI POR.TERAKUN 117

4 PHETTO SIDJAOPHOR 126 Win
KHAIMUKKHAO CHUWATTHANA 126.2

5 PHETAEK KIATYONGYUT 127 Win
RUNGNIRAN CHOR.COWYUHA ISUZU 127

6 SINGTHONGNOI POR.TERAKUN 126 Win
KONGNAKHONBAN SOR.KIJRUNGROJ 129

7 PAKORN SAKYOTHIN 127 Win
NOPPHAKID NAMPATAHOIMUKGYM 129

8 THAWEESAK SINGKHONGSI 114 Win
SINGKHONGSI ALLOYSINAKHON 114

9 RAKTEMROI WISUTJAROENYON 90 Win TKO2
INSEELEK POR.LEKNAMGYM 90

10 TUKTATHONG SIDBANJAMA 106
INSEELEK JA AKADKOEKKRAI 104 Win

*Watch More Video at: EliteBoxingTV or Elite Boxing Fanpage*


----------

